
Show HN: Snebu, a fast snapshot compressing deduplicating backup for Linux - derekp7
https://github.com/derekp7/snebu
======
derekp7
Just put out a new release, which adds the ability to limit users to specific
actions such as backup but not delete, or restore only.

I'm looking for some feedback on this project, as it provides features not
found in rsync snapshots, Borg/Attic, Restic, and others. Only thing currently
missing is encryption, however you can use Luks encryption on the target, and
encryption in flight is handled by ssh.

A separate in-app encryption module is being worked on currently.

